# Figure skating



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Can we please talk about Nathan Chen? I am a total fangirl for this guy! pulling off five consecutive quads in a free skate?! He is definitely setting records this season!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

SarahNorthman said:


> Can we please talk about Nathan Chen? I am a total fangirl for this guy! pulling off five consecutive quads in a free skate?! He is definitely setting records this season!


Actually, I am not a big fan of ice skating, but my wife is, so I get to watch a fair amount of it if I am in the room. Unless I am mistaken, didn't he do a quint?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Personally I like speed skating much more, we( Sven Kramer) just won another gold medal on the 5 km.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Never could get into figure skating. My sister is going through a phase where she can't get enough of it. I think it's because she started watching Yuri on Ice and now she's attached. 
I can appreciate the talent and skill it takes, but after about two or three routines I'm bored and ready to watch something else. The most I ever watched was Sochi 2014, but I was pretty well disgusted by the very obvious pro-Russian bias in the judging. I prefer sports that are less subjective.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry but this is the best figure skating I've ever witnessed. Even the commentators agree.






V


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

znapschatz said:


> Actually, I am not a big fan of ice skating, but my wife is, so I get to watch a fair amount of it if I am in the room. Unless I am mistaken, didn't he do a quint?


Quint? He recently pulled off five quads in a free skate if that is what you are referring to.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Gordontrek said:


> Never could get into figure skating. My sister is going through a phase where she can't get enough of it. I think it's because she started watching Yuri on Ice and now she's attached.
> I can appreciate the talent and skill it takes, but after about two or three routines I'm bored and ready to watch something else. The most I ever watched was Sochi 2014, but I was pretty well disgusted by the very obvious pro-Russian bias in the judging. I prefer sports that are less subjective.


I have been a fan ever since I was a young child. Mom always plopped me in front of the tv every season. I will say that I absolutely ADORE Yuri on Ice. It is fantastic and has taken over my life. No exaggerations here.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm a fan of figure skating but only when it goes about World championships and Olympics, occasionally European championships and not a fan of Chen


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

helenora said:


> I'm a fan of figure skating but only when it goes about World championships and Olympics, occasionally European championships and not a fan of Chen


Who are you a fan of if I may ask?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

SarahNorthman said:


> Who are you a fan of if I may ask?


Kostner, Pogorilaya, Meagan Duhamel


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

SarahNorthman said:


> Quint? He recently pulled off five quads in a free skate if that is what you are referring to.


Thanks, I'm not quite familiar with the jargon.


----------

